# PANAMA CITY wins twenty-first Hall of Fame contest!



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

*Best South American Skyline*



*1. Panama City* - 20 votes (31.75%)















*2. Buenos Aires* - 17 votes (26.98%)
























*3. Sao Paulo* - 15 votes (23.81%)















*4. Santiago de Chile* - 8 votes (12.70%)















*5. Bogota* - 3 votes (4.76%)


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Panama City from Central America reached across it's border with Colombia to clobber all of South America! Awesome.*


----------



## michal1982 (Mar 16, 2004)

congartualtions panama


----------



## Guille (Sep 21, 2005)

hehehe, heheheh... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!! I love this "gringos", they know nothing about geography... HELLO!!! these are the North American countries: Canada, USA, México. Central American countries: Guatemala, Belize, Honduras, Nicaragua, El Salvador, Costa Rica and finally Panamá. Did you learn something? PANAMA IS IN CENTRAL AMERICA!!!!!


----------



## SuperDog (Feb 2, 2005)

Panama is on the North American Continent. It is just as north american as Alaska.

Is Greece not a part of Europe because it is on the Balkan Peninsula?

Is the Sinai not part of Asia because it is in the Middle East?


----------



## Chino_waro (May 22, 2005)

SuperDog said:


> Panama is on the North American Continent. It is just as north american as Alaska.
> 
> Is Greece not a part of Europe because it is on the Balkan Peninsula?
> 
> Is the Sinai not part of Asia because it is in the Middle East?



LOL:lol: You gotta be kinding me , North America, Central America and South America are different. You should just say its part of America :cheers: 

Glad To see Panama win some Fame  and i didnt even vote


----------



## Guille (Sep 21, 2005)

SuperDog said:


> Panama is on the North American Continent. It is just as north american as Alaska.
> 
> Is Greece not a part of Europe because it is on the Balkan Peninsula?
> 
> Is the Sinai not part of Asia because it is in the Middle East?


 :bash: lol lol lol lol lol lol...I think you are a little confused SUPERDOG... We are talking about Panama City in Pma. Country (Central America), not Panama City, in Florida, hehehehehe....


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

Panama is Central America. 
The North Americans countries are Mexico, USA, Canada and Greenland (Denmark's possession)


----------



## tejada (Jul 5, 2005)

Good although Panama is not part of the south america was chosen as first in this by vots a pride must be everything


----------



## SuperDog (Feb 2, 2005)

All right all you geography flunkies.....

Central America is an integral part of North America. PERIOD.

Central America is North America. Central America is not a continent on to itself. 

Geography 101 There are 7 continents ( large land masses) 

1. Europe, 2. Asia, 3. Africa, 4. Australia, 5. Antartica, 6. North America, 7.South America. 

Which one does Panama fall in to? 

North America goes from the Artic Ocean ( Alaska, Canada and Greenland to Panama and includes all of the Caribbean islands)

Remember that.


----------



## SuperDog (Feb 2, 2005)

God, even the Panamanians don't know that. :runaway: 

What do they teach you down there?????


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Geography 101*

*SuperDog - whether he knows it or not - is right in the broadest sense. From a continental  standpoint, Panama (and all of Central America) is (the southermost) part of North America. In greater detail however, the countries that comprise the isthmus that seperates the larger land masses of North and South America, form what's known as Central America. Can you grasp the concept?*


----------



## Chino_waro (May 22, 2005)

All that is *B.S*!!! even though Central America is only considerded a Sub-Continent its just seriousy stupid :bash: to consider it part of north or south america, in my point of view.


----------



## SOLOMON (May 18, 2005)

PANAMA
South America...? juas!!!! :lol:


----------



## Wallbanger (Mar 8, 2005)

Someone want to tell me what is so great about Panama City's skyline?


----------



## Chino_waro (May 22, 2005)

Wallbanger said:


> Someone want to tell me what is so great about Panama City's skyline?


 :sly: what dont you liek about it?


----------



## SuperDog (Feb 2, 2005)

Chino_waro said:


> All that is *B.S*!!! even though Central America is only considerded a Sub-Continent its just seriousy stupid :bash: to consider it part of north or south america, in my point of view.


It does not matter what your point of view is. 

The fact is Central america including Panama are part of the North American Continent. Regardless of what you may think. Believe it. Period.

There is no such thing as a sub-continent.


----------



## Chino_waro (May 22, 2005)

SuperDog said:


> It does not matter what your point of view is.
> 
> The fact is Central america including Panama are part of the North American Continent. Regardless of what you may think. Believe it. Period.
> 
> There is no such thing as a sub-continent.


I Dont have to, I dont care what they think who teh [email protected]#* are they anyways to state that. and yes there is such thing as a *subcontinent * what did they teach you in school? Look it up in the Dictionary
Subcontinent


----------



## SuperDog (Feb 2, 2005)

Wallbanger said:


> Someone want to tell me what is so great about Panama City's skyline?


You know what it is... small countries need something to boost their egos, and to mark their spot on this earth. (think Dubai) 

Since this is about Skyscrapers. Panama City has a wonderful skyline (although it is not much of a city compare to others like Sao Paulo or Buenos Aires...those are thriving bustling cities, centers of culture and commerce).

But for a little city of 1 million in the developing world it is grand to have soaring apartment towers that define your skyline.

Great for Panama.


----------



## SuperDog (Feb 2, 2005)

Chino_waro said:


> I Dont have to, I dont care what they think who teh [email protected]#* are they anyways to state that. and yes there is such thing as a *subcontinent * what did they teach you in school? Look it up in the Dictionary
> Subcontinent


So much for the quality of education in Panama.


----------



## Chino_waro (May 22, 2005)

Panama's skyline didnt start as a ego thing, they had to grow verticly because of it untouchable Metroplitan park,, which is a necesity to get enough rain water for the Panama Canal, SO panamas Skyline was more of a necesity due to the lack of land to build on.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Chino_waro said:


> All that is *B.S*!!! even though Central America is only considerded a Sub-Continent its just seriousy stupid :bash: to consider it part of north or south america, in my point of view.


*I'm going to try this one more time before giving up. Think "big picture." If you were asked on which of the seven continents is Panama located, what would you say? Central America? You would be wrong because Central America is a region within a continent, not a continent in and of itself. To further illustrate my point, click on this link.

That aside, the one glaring bizarre caption is at the very top of this thread, above Panama City's skyline, which reads: Best South American Skyline*


----------



## SuperDog (Feb 2, 2005)

Why is that such a hard concept to grasp? Panama City is a North American City. Is Cadiz Spain, African because it is so far south? 

Does the contenental land mass stop abruptly on the Mexican /Guatemalan border because man has decide to draw a line through the jungle and label one Central America and one North America?

Call yourself what you want to ....but PANAMA is a North American country. 

Live with it.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Wallbanger said:


> Someone want to tell me what is so great about Panama City's skyline?


With it's hands tied behind it's back, it beats the crap out of San Diego's skyline. And that is _great_ enough for me...

NOTE: For anyone who does not see the relevance, *Wallbanger* is demonstrating his/her contempt from San Diego.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

SuperDog said:


> You know what it is... small countries need something to boost their egos, and to mark their spot on this earth. (think Dubai)
> 
> Since this is about Skyscrapers. Panama City has a wonderful skyline (although it is not much of a city compare to others like Sao Paulo or Buenos Aires...those are thriving bustling cities, centers of culture and commerce).
> 
> ...


I picked up on your presumptuous condescending and patronizing attitude towards my _small_ country. Have you ever been to Panama City?! On what basis do you assume that it's _not_ a thriving bustling center of culture and commerce? For one thing (and I'll impose that limit), Panama City _is_ the banking capital of Latin America! If that's not _commerce_, I don't know what is... :rant:


----------



## SuperDog (Feb 2, 2005)

I have been to Panama many times. 

I am going to refrain from saying anything bad about a latin american country. But it seems so preposterous to compare Panama City to Buenos Aires or Sao Paulo or even Bogota.

I guess skylines alone do not make a great city.

A great city has history, great universities, cultural institutions, world class museums, bohemian neighborhoods, a thriving theater district. 

Panama City has none of these. 

True it is a regional banking center. but most of your banks are post office boxes. No large bank has a corporate base out of Panama city

Miami or New York and London function as financial centers for Latin America.

I will stop here.


----------



## weill (Aug 9, 2005)

i liked the results!


----------



## Guille (Sep 21, 2005)

Well, at least we all agree Panama City IS NOT a south american city, right?


----------



## Shafick (Jun 21, 2004)

* @SuperDog:

What you think does not have any importance. The location of Panama is also more than a geographic concept. Central America is an independent zone of the north and the south. You know it very well.

Central America is Central America, end of discussion.   *























































*You need more maps to understand?  * :hahaha:


----------



## SuperDog (Feb 2, 2005)

Another geography flunky....

We are talking continents. Not political divisions.
Central America is not a continent!.
Panama is North America!!!!!!!


----------



## source26 (Jun 27, 2005)

SuperDog said:


> Panama is on the North American Continent. It is just as north american as Alaska.
> 
> Is Greece not a part of Europe because it is on the Balkan Peninsula?
> 
> Is the Sinai not part of Asia because it is in the Middle East?


btw, sinai being part of egypt is in africa.
If it was part of Israel it would I guess be asia..
funny


----------



## Humberto123 (Oct 1, 2005)

Panamaniac said:


> Panama City from *Central America reached across it's border with Colombia to clobber all of South America!Awesome.*


*

The skyline is definetely the best. I love the skyscrapers, the Casco Viejo and old Panama. It is a very attractive city.

However, Panama City looks like a big city but it is really not. 

Inside (I have been there four times) Panama City feels a bit provincial and it is a little bit dead on weekends and evenings except for a few spots. Cultural activites are scarce. This is specially so compared to Buenos Aires, Caracas, Mexico, Santiago, Bogota, Lima.

The biggest issue I have with Panama City is that I dont understand why they dont do something about the ocean tide and the sewage problem. When tide goes down the whole area near those wonderful buildings smells fetide. 

The goverment should do something about it. It ruins what otherwise would be a nearly perfect small city.*


----------



## Humberto123 (Oct 1, 2005)

Panamaniac said:


> Allow me to clarify, my dear countrymen: SuperDog is right in the broadest sense. From a _continental _ standpoint, Panama (and all of Central America) belongs in the North American continent. In terms of fine-tuned geography, the countries that comprise the isthmus that seperates the two larger land masses, form what's known as _Central America_. Can you grasp the concept?



*I agree - *


----------



## Juanshio (Apr 10, 2005)

Ok ok.. lets clarify.. Down here in Latin America (Not just Panama) we are taught that there are 6 continents: 1- Europe, 2- Asia, 3- Africa, 4- Antartica, 5- Oceania (which encompasses Australia, New Zealand, Tazmania, etc) and 6- *America* (considered as just one huge big land mass) 

Here they also teach us that in America there are 3 sub-continents: South America (Colombia, Chile, Peru, Bolivia, Ecuador, Venezuela, Suriname, Brazil, Paraguay, Argentina and Uruguay) *CENTRAL AMERICA* (Panama, Costa Rica, Nicaragua, Honduras, El Salvador, Guatemala and Belize) and NORTH AMERICA is another sub-continent in which Mexico, US, and Canada are located.. 

Since over here they teach land division this way and over there in the US another way.. we will get nowhere with this discussion, you'll have your point of view, and we will have ours.. so lets save ourselves some typing and end of discussion..


----------



## Chino_waro (May 22, 2005)

Humberto123 said:


> The skyline is definetely the best. I love the skyscrapers, the Casco Viejo and old Panama. It is a very attractive city.
> 
> However, Panama City looks like a big city but it is really not.
> 
> ...


THeir workin on that, i was in Panama in august '05 , and was thru the Bay area alot and didnt smell anything bad liek before :cheers: 

there is about 2 or 3 projects on that focus


----------



## SuperDog (Feb 2, 2005)

See... this is the reason that we should not define a city by the whims of speculators. 

A city has to grow organically. Build infrastructure, let neighborhoods develop thier own identities. 

Not to belittle Panama City, because it is not that bad as others in the region...but it is no great Latin American urban center. It is third tier if you ask me.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

SuperDog said:


> See... this is the reason that we should not define a city by the whims of speculators.
> 
> A city has to grow organically. Build infrastructure, let neighborhoods develop thier own identities.
> 
> Not to belittle Panama City, because it is not that bad as others in the region...but it is no great Latin American urban center. It is third tier if you ask me.


Ok, but it's an irrelevant comment since this thread is not about which city is the great Latin American urban centre, it's about which city has the best skyline.


----------



## sinduda (Oct 29, 2005)

I found my way here by means of a google search and stayed to visit awhile. Finally just had to throw in yet another quirk in this equation for you to ponder. 

I moved to Panama City from New York City (where we moaned that post 9-11, the downtown skyline now looked like Boston...God forbid!) about 16 months ago. I live in Casco Viejo, a neighborhood that is the oldest European settlement on the entire Pacific coast of the Americas and a UNESCO World Heritage site. My first year was on the skyline side of the peninsula that ends with the French Plaza. Now I live facing the other way, on the sea front looking at the Causeway, the mountains, the Panama Canal AND The Bridge Over the Americas - La Puente de Las Americas. Fortunately, the sewage in the sea doesn't stink over here like it does directly in front of Paitilla and Avenida Balboa, which is where you see the skyline. 

What is commonly accepted here is that anything in Panama on the west side of the bridge is North America and anything on the east side of the bridge is South America. Baffled me and I didn't believe them, but it is the common idealogy here. Bear in mind, Panama runs east to west so you can actually watch the sun rise over the Pacific Ocean and from Casco Viejo, that would be just to the right of the buildings in the standard PC skyline photo. And ps, most of those buildings are residential, so are regularly mostly dark at night instead of a some seemingly jeweled profile in a night sky.


----------



## No Change No Future (Oct 29, 2005)

Humberto123 said:


> The biggest issue I have with Panama City is that I dont understand why they dont do something about the ocean tide and the sewage problem. When tide goes down the whole area near those wonderful buildings smells fetide.
> 
> The goverment should do something about it. It ruins what otherwise would be a nearly perfect small city.


They are, there is a project to clean the Panama Bay, I'm not sure if it's been approved yet (perhaps someone who lives in Panama could shed some light on this) but I imagine it'll take many years to accomplish. 

I wonder why they did it in the first place, they purposely contaminated a body of water that directly faces the city, consequently bringining such a rancid smell ashore.

When I was growing up in Panama City I attented Colegio San Agustin, at the time situated on Balboa Ave., directly in front of the water, the classrooms had no AC so we basically had to smell human feces ALL DAY. 
In recent years the school was moved to Costa del Este and promptly replaced with Multicentro.


----------



## Menandro (Jun 9, 2003)

Panama Bay Cleanup project is being developed since the year 2004... Will take at least seven years to accomplish... Will cost aprox. 500 million dollars...

"The Government of Panama has prioritized the cleaning of Panama Bay. As a result, the Panama Bay Cleanup project is being developed to rehabilitate the Panama City metropolitan area’s existing sanitary sewer system and to construct new sanitary sewer collectors, pump stations and sewage treatment plants"

AS you should know, this is a huge project... 

The good news, the project IS NOW being developed!!!


----------

